# liegen Fische in der Sonne??



## hunny (19. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich meine das ernst - liegen Fische gerne in der Sonne und sonnen sich? Ich beobachte nämlich das meine Fische an Tagen wo die Sonne richtig gut scheint sich immer im Flachwasser Bereich aufhalten und einfach so da liegen.


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Hallo,

ja - tun sie. Gerade bei Jungfischen kann ich immer wieder beobachten, dass sie bei Sonnenschein in Grüppchen an der Oberfläche rumdümpeln.


----------



## Daniteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

hallo hunny.... 

die brauchen ja gewisse temperaturen um sich wohl zu fühlen .. koi gehen erst über 20° ab .. ach und nen sonnenbrand können die auch bekommen  

dani


----------



## hunny (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Hi,
das ist ja ein Ding  Ich hatte schon gedacht das meine Fischli´s krank sind :shock 

Hm was kann man den machen damit die keinen Sonnenbrand bekommen


----------



## lemanie (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Sonnencreme? 

Sorry, der mußte sein!


----------



## hunny (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

meine Fische haben eine Allergie gegen Sonnencreme


----------



## Zander35 (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Hi hunny,
gegen Sonnenbrand musst du bei Fischen eigentlich nichts tun.
Aber du kannst ja einen Teil des Teiches beschatten.(z.B. durch einen Steg)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Hi Hunny,

nee, Fische liegen nicht in der Sonne, außer wenn sie am Ufer rumgammeln. 

Fische die noch heil sind "stehen" in der Sonne rum

Im gut bepflanzten Gartenteich ist eher weniger mit nem Sonnenbrand auf nem Fisch zu rechnen, da können sie unter Seerosen ect. in Deckung gehen. Sonnenbrände kommen meißt in deckungsfreien Fischteichen vor (Forellen, Karpfen)

MfG Frank


----------



## hunny (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Hm gut - ich habe ja einen neuen Teich - siehe mein Album -  da ist noch nicht so viel mit Schatten durch Pflanzen. Also bleibt mir nur eines übrig ich werde meinen Fischen etwas anziehen müssen als Sonnenschutz  

Mal im Ernst - können Fische wirklich einen Sonnenbrand bekommen  

Grüße hunny


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Ja Hunny, das ist kein Scherz, das gibt es wirklich. Wobei wohl helle Fische, wie  z.B. manche Koi eher gefährdet sind.


----------



## hunny (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Das hätte ich ehrlich nicht geglaubt wenn mir das einer so erzählt hätte  Ich habe zum Glück nur Goldfische - die sind dann ja gut geschützt!


----------



## Zander35 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Hi,
schaut mal hier:http://www.dewezet.de/portal/einfach-tierisch_Sonnenbrand-ist-auch-fuer-Fische-ein-Problem-_arid,155287.html
Bei mir stehen die Silberamur den ganzen Tag an der Wasseroberfläche(vor allem in der prallen Mittagssonne),und nehmen dabei anscheinend keinen Schaden. Doch die haben auch eine helle(silbrige) Haut.
Oder hat das bei denen einen besonderen Grund,dass die dabei keinen Schaden(Sonnenbrand) bekommen?


----------



## Joerg (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Hi Hunny,
meine Koi sonnen sich jeden Tag, wenn sie mal scheint.
Das tun sie Stundenlang und auch Futter interessiert sie dann nicht. 
Ein schwarzer schaut dabei sogar aus dem Wasser raus und die Schuppen sind an diesen Stellen nun weiß.
Schatten gibt es genug unter den Pflanzen, aber der wird nicht wahrgenommen.

Sonnenbrand hatte einige helle vor 2 Jahren, seit einer Futterumstellung nun nicht mehr.


----------



## hunny (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: liegen Fische in der Sonne??*

Das ist echt witzig. Wie sieht wohl ein __ Goldfisch mit Sonnenbrand aus?  Wir der dann wei? D


----------

